# Removing Hardened Sealant from tires



## philreske8614 (Apr 25, 2016)

Hey folks, anyone have a good method to remove excess dried sealant from tires to keep the weight down ?


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Glue remover and a scrubber...lots of patience .


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

A brush like above and water.

You remove it, you open up the leaks again. And your back at it all over again. Total waste of precious riding time IMO unless it's really thick and can be peeled out easily by hand.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

sfer1 said:


> View attachment 1101261


Actually, blue brushes work better on dried tire gunk than purple.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Dried sealant is virtually weightless. Let an ounce dry and weigh it, it's like 3 grams. And Tigris is right, it's sealing the porosity in your sidewalls.


----------



## nunokas (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi.

I just remove it when i have to patch the tire from the inside and only in the area needed for the patch. To remove it faster try a disc cleaner (i use finish line) with the blue brush that phlegm recommended:thumbsup:


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

My tires usually wear out before the sealant dries but the one time it did I just picked out the chunks and left the rest. The tire has already lost more weight from wear than the dried sealant adds.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Just thought I'd mention, the newer Slime tubeless sealant is soapy water soluble. It's really nice if you're redoing a tape job or really just anytime you might need to dismount a tire from the rim. A brush, some Dawn soap in a bucket of water, and a couple minutes of quick scrubbing, and it's completely gone. Stuff works well for sealing, too.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Just thought I'd mention, the newer Slime tubeless sealant is soapy water soluble. It's really nice if you're redoing a tape job or really just anytime you might need to dismount a tire from the rim. A brush, some Dawn soap in a bucket of water, and a couple minutes of quick scrubbing, and it's completely gone. *Stuff works well for sealing, too.*


If you're talking about the Slime Pro Sealant, it works better than the crappy regular one, but it's still mediocre compared to Orange Seal or Stan's.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Stan's doesn't even compare. It shouldn't even be mentioned in comparison to Orangeseal. I've been beta testing the new Slime for a year now. I think it is a revision of Pro, not sure how they are putting it on the market. I halted use of Orangeseal just to do this trial as the opportunity came up. Not because Orangeseal is crappy, it's not, but the new Slime has more favorable properties, IMO and one of those is ease of clean up.


----------

